# Just found this in my Nokia 635 manual



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Listed under Safety Tips:

Keep your phone close. If it rings and you discover it is in the back seat, 
do NOT crawl over the seat to answer it while driving.

LOL, LOL, LOL !


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL. 

How are you liking your Lumia 635? Is this your first Windows Phone?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

John Strk said:


> LOL.
> 
> How are you liking your Lumia 635? Is this your first Windows Phone?


My phone I had been using for about 4 years was a flip phone. As such, I have nothing to compare it to. My sister has had one for a couple of years and she loves hers. I figured that one day in the not too distant future I would be moving up from Win 7 to a newer version and might as well get used to a new operating system.
It is very fast.
This is my first smart phone. I have only had it working for 2 days so my assessment might not be useful.
I do like it. My son and I were on the phone, he has an android based phone, and he told me to press the keyboard button. Took me a minute to find it, pressed it and he told me to look for a microphone, found that, then he told me to press it, say something and then press the send button. I did. Mercy, it sent a text to him while we were talking.

I did something I did not know you could do until I bought this also.
My old phone had a standard sized sim card in it. The new phone uses a micro sized one. I found and bought a cutter that cut the standard one down to the size of the micro for $4. I cut my old card and put it in the new phone. The phone worked right away without having to call and Activate it.
The literature says it would not get on the internet because I have a prepay minutes and sms only plan. No so if you are close to a WI-FI. I thought it would because my Ipad connects to the WI-FI and it does not have a plan.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I own a 635 that I bought from an online Black Friday sale for $30.00. It is technically an AT&T phone but I never activated it. I got it to learn Windows Phone and to usea sa stand alone music and podcast player. I use the WiFi once a day to download podcasts the turn it off. I connect to my car stereo by bluetooth and without all the radios on the battery lasts almost a week. 

I di have to pop in a spare SD card I had. This might not be practical without it. I do not like the scarcity of apps but it accomplishes what I bought it for without draining my phone battery.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> Listed under Safety Tips:
> 
> Keep your phone close. If it rings and you discover it is in the back seat,
> do NOT crawl over the seat to answer it while driving.
> ...


Also, if it falls under your riding lawnmower while
you are mowing the grass, DO NOT reach for it!

:lol:


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

John Strk said:


> LOL.
> 
> How are you liking your Lumia 635? Is this your first Windows Phone?


I am liking my phone more and more as I find out things it does. I was not happy that I could not use voice command to call a person by using their name instead of having to know their number. Just yesterday after reading on the Kia forum I discovered it was probably a setting in the car radio. IT WAS. You have to set the radio to "Synch Contacts", turn the car off and then back on and let the car and phone find each other. The car then downloads the contacts into the radio.

I also found something else. I made an appointment not in the calendar of my "Windows Live Mail" that I use on my PCs. I also have the online "Windows Outlook". I went to that website and the appointment was there also. I then turned on my phone to put the appointment in the phone. When I got to the date on the calendar in the phone it was already there.
It does the same things with a contact. Put it one place and in a few minutes it is in all of my devices.

I also found that if I hold my finger down on a contact's name a menu pops up, just like a right click of the mouse on a PC. The menu has about 3 choices. One of them is to Pin the contact. I did not know what that was so I just did it to one of them. The screen then went back to the home page. I scrolled down and there was a "tile" with that person's name on it. When you touch it. it then takes you directly to that person's complete information.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Back in the Pocket PC days, which might be considered a predecessor to Windows phones, I really appreciated the 'tap'n hold' concept. It is indeed like a right click. I wish Apple would use this method, but perhaps it is patented.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Back in the Pocket PC days, which might be considered a predecessor to Windows phones, I really appreciated the 'tap'n hold' concept. It is indeed like a right click. I wish Apple would use this method, but perhaps it is patented.


Apple uses tap and hold now for selecting, pasting, inserting and copying things.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tap and hold to delete av app. Depending on the app you are on, tap and hold can do numerous things. In Spotify now you can tap and hold to listen to the preview of a song, neat. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------

